
Hedges: Is America Yearning for Fascism? - astrec
http://www.alternet.org/news/146226/hedges:_is_america_yearning_for_fascism?page=entire
======
balding_n_tired
Short answer: no. But the Nation does seem to long for the days of the Popular
Front.

